# Orchid Digest special issue 2009 vol 73 no 4!



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2009)

Got my 2009 "special issue" of Orchid Digest yesterday!!! :drool:

A lot of great articles on slippers. Hybrids mostly, with articles by our very own Olaf Gruss on henryanum hybrids, Glen Decker on Pk hybrids, Hadley Cash on his "novelty" complex breeding, Frank Smith on one of the nicest coryo X brachy hybrids (Paph Crystelle), Brachy/parvi hybridization by Nick Tannaci, Cyp subtropicum, and a couple blurbs on the specialty slipper clubs. 

If you don't get OD, shame on you for six weeks! 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## slippertalker (Oct 22, 2009)

It is a very informative issue, especially the Paph henryanum and Phrag kovachii articles. The ODC was pushing this issue strongly at the recent meetings in California and was offering it as an additional carrot for a 2010 membership. We should all strongly support such organizations or they will cease to exist.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2009)

Got mine today, but I haven't opened it yet. I'll check it out after I get off-line.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 22, 2009)

Got mine too!

Ramon


----------



## suss16 (Oct 22, 2009)

still way-ting!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 22, 2009)

I refuse to read this thread until I get my copy.......


----------



## Candace (Oct 22, 2009)

It was a great magazine this month. Though slipper haters will despise it.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 23, 2009)

got mine too, excellent issue


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting on mine in the mail but it does look like a great issue. For those interested who don't have it they have the table of contents on the orchid digest website. I am really looking forward to getting it, should be here next week sometime.

;-)


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Got mine today, but I haven't opened it yet. I'll check it out after I get off-line.


Open it and you won't be able to put it down! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Open it and you won't be able to put it down! :clap::clap:



It's true -- I couldn't.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 23, 2009)

Got it today....wow!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 23, 2009)

Dang, I don't have mine yet. Takes longer to get up here to the Great White North. :sob:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 24, 2009)

I had let my subscription lapse a couple years ago. I just renewed and ordered a half dozen back issues too.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome cover photo!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 30, 2009)

Got mine! Awesome read.

I wonder if we'll get to see Paph. Crystelle at Krull Smith next week. Hope so. :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2009)

You're going to Krull Smith?! Lucky you.


----------



## swamprad (Oct 30, 2009)

I subscribed to OD because of your recommendation, Ernie, and have loved it ever since. I was especially fortunate to get all the back issues going back to 2002 from a fellow society member just this week! So I've got lots of great magazine reading ahead for the next few weeks.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 30, 2009)

just received mine  COOL!!


----------

